# Low RPMS



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

bad tach if u have the speed
to much pitch if u do not
boat to heavy
was it running rt. before


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

New G2 Ankona Copperhead, New Tach, No load on the boat, Motor seems to run fine. Don't know what kind speed its getting. But not performing (speed) as well as I thought it would.. Prop size is 10 3/8 X 13. I bought the outboard used and thats the prop that was on it. I expected to have to re prop the boat,so hopefully that will resolve the issue.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

check your spark to all cylinders
compression test?????
prop sounds ok
timing may not be advancing


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

I wil have it checked. Thanks for the direction.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

1st start with a compression test all should be 110+ with-in 5psi of each. Next do a spark check which will more than likely will be fine. Next with the engine off move your control box lever to WOT and make sure the cable is opening up the butter flies on the carb all the way you can tell by the little bar on the side off the carb. The next step will be on the water, pull the carb cover, at WOT cover the throat of the carb with your hand one at a time and see if you get any RPM gain. When using your hand it will be a quick cover to just manually choke the engine. Another way would be to take a bright flash light and shine down the throat of the carb at WOT to check for fuel flow. Depending on what your diagnosis is on the following steps will tell you what system is failing and what needs to be fixed or if further testing is needed.


----------

